# Dreamweaver swf problem



## speedo6996 (Aug 20, 2012)

Why is my website look fine on Firefox but not in Explorer?
And what can i do to fix this.

I get this message in DW CS6

'_this page contains some SWF objects that may not work properly in the most recent versions of Internet Explorer. Dreamweaver cannot convert them to the new SWF markups. Please delete each of them and insert again'_

Thanks in advance


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

as I said in your other post, please do not post links such as that in your threads....could result in a spam ban.

thanks, 

v


----------



## allnodcoms (Jun 30, 2007)

If you take a look through your HTML code you should see an ... tag pairing. This will probably start with a "clsid=" attribute. If you manually remove this tag, then re-insert the SWF through Dreamweaver it should work...

Danny


----------

